# Will 2 HR24s work for WH?



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello, 

I've searched this thread and the stickies, but I'm not sure if my specific case was covered. I apologize in advance if it has and would appreciate a link to the relevant thread.

I have two HR-24's that are connected to my home network and each work wonderfully with On-demand, Youtube, etc. 

If I understand correctly, the HR24's have DECA inside the box and do not require SWM equipment to share recordings with each other, but only need to be networked and have the Whole Home service activated. 

My questions are:

1. Am I correct above?

2. Is WH still only $3/month and will that extend my contract?

3. I found a post in the sticky section that gave instructions for the email to send to DirecTV for enabling the WH service but it was rather old. Is that still the best way to enable WH?

4. Is a specific dish type relevant in this situation?

Thank you for any input.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You do need swm to share whole home services .
The built in deca, just means it doesn't require external deca adapters
But a Swm LNB or Switch is what makes it all work.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So you need Swm, and there is a whole home fee.
Dish type would be a Slimline 3 or 5 with swm depending on your locals.
Or you can use a Swm 8 multiswitch.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

damondlt said:


> You do need swm to share whole home services .
> The built in deca, just means it doesn't require external deca adapters
> But a Swm LNB or Switch is what makes it all work.


Are you sure you need SWM? I have SWM now because it was required when I got an HR44, but prior to that I was running the whole home service between two HR21-700s with an Ethernet connection to each and no SWM.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Eithernet is unsupported, and I get corrected everytime I don't respond with the supported equipment.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Unsupported is fine with me. Can I make it work without additional equipment and just enabling WH with DirecTV?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

puckhead said:


> Unsupported is fine with me. Can I make it work without additional equipment and just enabling WH with DirecTV?


It would work. The challenge will be getting DirecTV to active Whole Home services on your account without a proper SWM setup. Good luck.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

There is a thread somewhere in these forums that describes the best procedure for getting DirecTV to turn on Whole Home in unsupported mode.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He found that, but as he said, that was a very long time ago. Whole Home had just been released.

It might be harder to get unsupported activated now. I personally would have SWM set up. No contract if keeping the 24s.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well if you don't plan on going anywhere if call DIRECTV and have them upgrade one unit to a genie and have them set it up deca. 

when you are on live TV press the dash key on the remote. Does the Pop up say swim connected?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I would not upgrade to a Genie. 
If you only have 2 rooms of service , 2 HR 24 are more than sufficient.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

The nice thing about SWM is you can remove the 4 b-band converters and you will only use a single cable connection to each Hr24.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Well if you don't plan on going anywhere if call DIRECTV and have them upgrade one unit to a genie and have them set it up deca.
> 
> when you are on live TV press the dash key on the remote. Does the Pop up say swim connected?


When we push the dash button it says:

Receiver ...xxxxxx
Location LIV
Internet Connected.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I would not upgrade to a Genie.
> If you only have 2 rooms of service , 2 HR 24 are more than sufficient.


We are very happy with the HR24's. It would be very nice if we could share content between them.

I am investigating this unsupported method because I won't be eligible for a free upgrade until the end of the year. We've gone this long without it, so no big deal if I need to wait, but I recently added the bedroom receiver to the network and I recalled the unsupported method being discussed back when WH came out.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> It would work. The challenge will be getting DirecTV to active Whole Home services on your account without a proper SWM setup. Good luck.


I get the feeling this is easier said than done. :grin:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

puckhead said:


> We are very happy with the HR24's. It would be very nice if we could share content between them.
> 
> I am investigating this unsupported method because I won't be eligible for a free upgrade until the end of the year. We've gone this long without it, so no big deal if I need to wait, but I recently added the bedroom receiver to the network and I recalled the unsupported method being discussed back when WH came out.


Like I said, It's unsupported, but as others have said it works.

But if you tell us your dish type, we can definitely help you setup up a swm system if you are good with this type of stuff.
May end up cheaper and less hassle that a service call from directv.

It's a really easy setup.

If you have a Slimline with 4 coax running to it, you can just buy a Swm 8 multiswitch with power inserter,and a 2 way or larger swm splitter.

Or a new Swm lnb, a 2 way or larger swm splitter and a Power inserter.

When can definitely point you in the right direction.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> But if you tell us your dish type, we can definitely help you setup up a swm system if you are good with this type of stuff.


Remember is not as much as having SWM but what really matters is what is on DIRECTV® records about the customers account. Self adding a SWM would be much as "unsupported" as is running with ethernet.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Remember is not as much as having SWM but what really matters is what is on DIRECTV® records about the customers account. Self adding a SWM would be much as "unsupported" as is running with ethernet.


So your saying no one has ever added their own Swm system and won't support whole home dvr?

I'm fairly confident you can verify to directv you have active swm if it was installed without a tech.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Remember is not as much as having SWM but what really matters is what is on DIRECTV® records about the customers account. Self adding a SWM would be much as "unsupported" as is running with ethernet.


I doubt I would have much problem setting it up myself. I did ask about self-install when I inquired about this last week and the DirecTV CSR said I would "most likely need a service call". I didn't press and chose to approach the fine folks at DBSTalk first.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> So your saying no one has ever added their own Swm system and won't support whole home dvr?


What I am saying is that adding SWM is no better than running ethernet. To DIRECTV®, they are both the same. The ONLY way to make an account SWM is by closing a SWM OLI on an work order. Calling DIRECTV® and saying "I have SWM" does nothing as the set up is still unsupported


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

damondlt said:


> So your saying no one has ever added their own Swm system and won't support whole home dvr?
> 
> I'm fairly confident you can verify to directv you have active swm if it was installed without a tech.


I used to believe that was true. But peds48 was able to prove to me that I was wrong when he installed by Genie. In preparation for a Genie upgrade, I installed my own SWM16 and then called DirecTV to tell them that I had done so and to get my account changed to reflect that Whole Home was now in supported mode. The first line CSR had no idea what I was talking about and transferred me to another department. The person who I spoke with in the other department told me that he had updated my account as requested.

However, when peds48 came to my house, he showed me the work order that showed that a SWM system needed to be installed. After he "called in" the completion of the install, my account then showed that I had SWM. It was clear to me that, even if the second CSR knew what I was talking about, he was just telling me what I wanted to hear in order to get me off the phone.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I'm fairly confident you can verify to directv you have active swm if it was installed without a tech.


You are incorrect. User Bill can tell his personal experience.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

If the service call is only $100, and no commitment, it's worth the service call.

But I've installed and upgraded 5 legacy systems to swm, and had no issue calling tech support to add whole home services .
Not sure what Peds is talking about.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> He found that, but as he said, that was a very long time ago. Whole Home had just been released.
> 
> It might be harder to get unsupported activated now. I personally would have SWM set up. No contract if keeping the 24s.


I thought that there were two threads (although it may have been one very long one, that ran for a few years). At first, we just needed to tell DirecTV that we were part of the MRV beta test in order to be allowed to go unsupported. However, later in the thread, I seem to remember that the strategy for successfully getting unsupported MRV setup had changed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

puckhead said:


> I doubt I would have much problem setting it up myself. I did ask about self-install when I inquired about this last week and the *DirecTV CSR said I would "most likely need a service call".* I didn't press and chose to approach the fine folks at DBSTalk first.


Correct. but pressing harder would get someone that can actually overwrite that


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> You are incorrect. User Bill can tell his personal experience.


... which I did while you were apparently typing your reply.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I used to believe that was true. But peds48 was able to prove to me that I was wrong when he installed by Genie. In preparation for a Genie upgrade, I installed my own SWM16 and then called DirecTV to tell them that I had done so and to get my account changed to reflect that Whole Home was now in supported mode. The first line CSR had no idea what I was talking about and transferred me to another department. The person who I spoke with in the other department told me that he had updated my account as requested.
> 
> However, when peds48 came to my house, he showed me the work order that showed that a SWM system needed to be installed. After he "called in" the completion of the install, my account then showed that I had SWM. *It was clear to me that, even if the second CSR knew what I was talking about, he was just telling me what I wanted to hear in order to get me off the phone.*


Right on!. Regardless of what a CSR says, the only person that can update an account to SWM is a tech with a work order.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> But I've installed and upgraded 5 legacy systems to swm, and had no issue calling tech support to add whole home services .
> Not sure what Peds is talking about.


I never said it was not possible. All I said that getting SWM so DIRECTV® can get WHDS activated is pointless as the WHDS would be activated as unsupported. So why go though the hassle if the end result is the same


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> ... which I did while you were apparently typing your reply.


Thanks. I wish I had saved that "paperwork"


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> I thought that there were two threads (although it may have been one very long one, that ran for a few years). At first, we just needed to tell DirecTV that we were part of the MRV beta test in order to be allowed to go unsupported. However, later in the thread, I seem to remember that *the strategy for successfully getting unsupported MRV setup had changed*.


If anyone could point me to this, I would be much obliged. I'll start digging into that thread a little deeper as it is rather lengthy.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I never said it was not possible. All I said that getting SWM so DIRECTV® can get WHDS activated is pointless as the WHDS would be activated as unsupported. So why go though the hassle if the end result is the same


Wasn't any hassle at all.
Simple hookup and a simple phone call.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

puckhead said:


> If anyone could point me to this, I would be much obliged. I'll start digging into that thread a little deeper as it is rather lengthy.


Work your way from back to front, since the most current strategy will be toward the end of the thread.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Wasn't any hassle at all.
> Simple hookup and a simple phone call.


"hassle" was referring to buying the equipment and what not. Installing SWM would not improve the odds of getting WHDS, and that is the whole picture


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

puckhead said:


> If anyone could point me to this, I would be much obliged. I'll start digging into that thread a little deeper as it is rather lengthy.


FWIW, this is the thread to which I was referring. It ran for about 3 years.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> FWIW, this is the thread to which I was referring. It ran for about 3 years.


Thanks, I'm on page 45 right now, working back. Judging by what I'm reading, things are probably just as hit and miss now as they were back then. :sure:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

I have another question after reading some more into those older threads.

Will enabling WH affect my ability to use On-Demand or YouTube search?

Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

YouTube is going away on DirecTV. On Demand will still work.

I'd still suggest calling them again about an upgrade to a Genie and keeping a HR24.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> YouTube is going away *GONE* on DirecTV. On Demand will still work.
> 
> I'd still suggest calling them again about an upgrade to a Genie and keeping a HR24.


There, fixed it!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I would not upgrade to a Genie.
> If you only have 2 rooms of service , 2 HR 24 are more than sufficient.


I really disagree with that statement... One genie and one genie mini would be so much more versatile in the long run than two HR24s. And an HR44 is quite a bit faster too, has more features, like the ability to record sports properly without booleans, and record series based on seasons, etc. It offers a lot more than a non genie. 2 hr24 when a genie is available would never be fine for me personally, and why fight with having to remember what you set to record where all the time? One genie does it all and you don't have to worry about conflicts at all unless you are like me and record way to much sports.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

puckhead said:


> When we push the dash button it says:
> 
> Receiver ...xxxxxx
> Location LIV
> Internet Connected.


Ok, you definitely do not have swim right now, so yes, you need to call and get unsupported working. I get waiting for a genie if you cant get one for free, although I would call and talk to retention and just check and make sure they wouldn't do it anyway. You never know. You do not have to be out of contract just to be able to get a genie for free. It really just depends on the person you talk to.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

puckhead said:


> Thanks, I'm on page 45 right now, working back. Judging by what I'm reading, things are probably just as hit and miss now as they were back then. :sure:





Bill Broderick said:


> FWIW, this is the thread to which I was referring. It ran for about 3 years.


Actually, Id start at the first page. Send an email, although I would not mention the beta testing thing for sure, that was way to long ago.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I really disagree with that statement... One genie and one genie mini would be so much more versatile in the long run than two HR24s. And an HR44 is quite a bit faster too, has more features, like the ability to record sports properly without booleans, and record series based on seasons, etc. It offers a lot more than a non genie. 2 hr24 when a genie is available would never be fine for me personally, and why fight with having to remember what you set to record where all the time? One genie does it all and you don't have to worry about conflicts at all unless you are like me and record way to much sports.


That's the beauty of choice, I'd rather have 2 stable HR24S for my 2 rooms of service, then risk a tech bringing me an HR34 with a Client and signing up with another 24 month commitment. 
Just for 1 extra tuner, and few niche features.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you for all of the thoughtful responses. I spoke with a very nice CSR last night and despite his best efforts, the system refused to budge without seeing Swim on file.

I sent an email much like the one in the older thread without the beta testing comments. I have received an email that they received it and have forwarded it to someone who can hopefully enable the service. I'll update when I hear back from them.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

puckhead said:


> Thank you for all of the thoughtful responses. I spoke with a very nice CSR last night and despite his best efforts, the system refused to budge without seeing Swim on file.
> 
> I sent an email much like the one in the older thread without the beta testing comments. I have received an email that they received it and have forwarded it to someone who can hopefully enable the service. I'll update when I hear back from them.


Did you ask them about upgrading to a swm system?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

puckhead said:


> Thank you for all of the thoughtful responses. I spoke with a very nice CSR last night and despite his best efforts, the system refused to budge without seeing *Swim on file*.
> 
> I sent an email much like the one in the older thread without the beta testing comments. I have received an email that they received it and have forwarded it to someone who can hopefully enable the service. I'll update when I hear back from them.


And that was my point! Of course, the right person can over write this


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> That's the beauty of choice, I'd rather have 2 stable HR24S for my 2 rooms of service, then risk a tech bringing me an HR34 with a Client and signing up with another 24 month commitment.
> Just for 1 extra tuner, and few niche features.


Well I'd do as many do and deny the install if they didn't have an hr44. I should have mentioned that part. My hr44 is more "stable" than my HR24 ever was. (Speed with booleans is deadly to all non genies.)

As for niche that I disagree with. Sports recordings is anything but if you are a sports fan, also the one guide is huge to me too. Really huge. But yes it is all about choice which is great to have, because it's all in how you use your machine. Some people can't stand the new remotes because they lack a stop button. I don't care because I never used it anyway. . So that we do agree on for sure. Choice.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, If I was actually looking to upgrade, sure I would upgrade to a Genie. 
But I personally wouldn't bother with it, because 4 tuners would serve me fine in 2 rooms.
I can only watch one room at a time.

It's different for me now, when we have 4 people watching TV at the same time.
A Genie and 3 clients isn't enough for me personally. 
The 6 tuners I have now seems fine, but often we are using all 6. 
No conflicts yet and what's nice is the New One Pass warns you right away if something will cause a conflict.
That's neat.

But anyway, I've got nothing against the Genie and Clients for 3 or less rooms.
But if I already had two HR24s I wouldn't waste my upgrade on a Genie and one Client. 
If I was adding a 3rd outlet, then maybe, or if I had an HR23, then yes.
But not in this case. Atleast not me.
I'd be waiting for something larger then the current 5 tuner Genies.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Success! I spoke with a Resolution Specialist today and she was extremely helpful. She listened carefully to what I was trying to do, made the appropriate changes on my account and stayed on the line until both boxes were sharing content. 

I would recommend anyone else trying to accomplish this that the email is still the best way to reach the appropriate person that can help. The phone call I made Friday night went nowhere and didn't even have any way to escalate the issue to the right person. 

Thanks again to everyone who offered advice. A nice reminder of how great a place DBS Talk is!

I will revisit the Genie upgrade when my account is eligible at the first of the year. I'm sure I'll have a lot of questions leading up to that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the followup! Good to hear.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> "hassle" was referring to buying the equipment and what not. Installing SWM would not improve the odds of getting WHDS, and that is the whole picture


If that's a hassle, but calling a tech and taking a day off work and schedule a service call isn't?

As I've already stated was no hassle at all .
I know what works with Directv and what doesn't.
I know eithernet isn't supported, but obviously it worked out. 
Maybe you techs need to show paperwork for swm, my guess it proves you acually installed it, and not just said you did.
Oh wait your not a Tech sorry I forgot.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> If that's a hassle, but calling a tech and taking a day off work and schedule a service call isn't?


You don't need to take a day off from work, schedule on your day off, simple!

Matter of fact, your trick was not necessary, as I have stated multiple times on this thread. So the fact that you are doing something for not gain, it is a "hassle"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> As I've already stated was no hassle at all .


Just because you stated it, does not makes it fact!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I know what works with Directv and what doesn't.


Apparently this time was otherwise, because you were wrong. It caught up to you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Oh wait your not a Tech sorry I forgot.


Right!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Right!


Wrong just keep telling lies all over the internet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Wrong just keep telling lies all over the internet.


what ever I do during the day has no bearing when I post, I am not getting paid by anyone when posting, as such I post just like anyone else, I am just a consumer with a day job.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> what ever I do during the day has no bearing when I post, I am not getting paid by anyone when posting, as such I post just like anyone else, I am just a consumer with a day job.


Doesn't matter if you work or don't work for Directv, but don't hound and BS members of DBSTALK, Satelliteguys, and Directv.com

Sorry but that type of practice is unacceptable IMO coming from a person that enters people houses.

Enjoy. You will not hear or see me cross post you again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Doesn't matter if you work or don't work for Directv, but don't hound and BS members of DBSTALK, Satelliteguys, and Directv.com
> 
> Sorry but that type of practice is unacceptable IMO coming from a person that enters people houses.
> 
> Enjoy. You will not hear or see me cross post you again.


I don't work for DIRECTV® and that is the truth. What ever I do on my own time is of no one business, including yours.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

puckhead said:


> I would recommend anyone else trying to accomplish this that the email is still the best way to reach the appropriate person that can help. The phone call I made Friday night went nowhere and didn't even have any way to escalate the issue to the right person.


If you go back to the first post in the thread that had the email advice, you will see that it has a link to another thread containing the step by step instructions that a CSR needed to follow in order to provide Whole Home to people who participated in the beta test without SWM.

The CSR was amazed that I was able to guide her step by step through her screens to accomplish something that she had no idea about. I believe that some people had a hart time convincing the CSR's to follow these instructions, which is why DirecTV asked us to follow the email process.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the receivers are still sharing content and I've had absolutely zero issues. I am very impressed with the service and the couple of dollars a month is well worth the convenience. 

If anyone else is trying to accomplish this and you have your HR-24 receivers networked, just send an email to DirecTV indicating that you would like to enable Whole-Home service in "unsupported mode" and that you understand it will cost an additional $3.00/month. You will receive a confirmation email and then it will be followed up by a specialist who can enable Whole-Home without SWiM on your account. The specialist will likely call you, so make sure that your phone number on the account is correct or simply include the number in your email.

The actual process of enabling the boxes may require a reset or two. In my case only the bedroom receiver needed a reset. I believe I was on the phone for about 35 minutes and most of that was waiting for the box to boot up. 

I hope that is helpful to anyone else in a similar situation. 

Thanks again to all of those who assisted me in this thread!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good to hear. Awesome! In fact.  

Thanks for the followup.


----------

